# متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad)



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أعود اليكم بمفاجأة جديدة هي الاولي من نوعها وهي مقارنة بين كل برامج التحليل المعروفة علي الساحة العالمية مثل revit-sap--robot-etabs-safe-tekla-staad وفي هذه المقارنة بيان لمميزات كل برنامج وامكانياته مع التطبيق بمثال توضيحي لبيان الفروق والاختلافات ومدي التوافق في النتائج وسوف اخصص هذه المشاركة لتجميع حلقات الفيديو​ 


​ 
هذا كروكي لااهم الدروس ​ 



​ 
 اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاؤكم  

والان مع الدورة​ 
الدرس الاول​ 
http://www.multiupload.com/WZFM978VMY​ 
أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?nttwzg14vgd​
الحلقة الثانية​ 
http://www.multiupload.com/GZFPGMV14M​ 
أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?o4zyijhmui2

​ الحلقة الثالثة ​ 
http://www.multiupload.com/M394TEGJIW​ 
أو​
رابط للحلقات 3و4و5 مجمعة​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zktzwmiyy0u​ 
الحلقة الرابعة

http://www.multiupload.com/7JV52RWPRS

الحلقة الخامسة

http://www.multiupload.com/MZOLB5LTQ0

الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/203677338/15e5f017/__online.html

الحلقة السابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?zahnztjn14m

الحلقة الثامنة staad v 8

http://www.multiupload.com/I0HDFN4A9C

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?yz2wg3wjmzj

الحلقة التاسعة safe v 12

http://www.mediafire.com/?jmoqyzrzymj​
الحلقة العاشرة result of staad & safe

http://www.mediafire.com/?cgjdmymzjek


*الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل*

*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm*


انتظروني في المزيد من الدروس علي نفس المشاركة

اسالكم الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء

اسالكم صالح الدعاء

​ 
م/ايمن قنديل


​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يناير 2010)

* 
البرنامج الاول : برنامج AUTODESK ROBOT STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS

برنامج روبوت او (robot) وهو برنامج التحليل الانشائي المعروف وهو يقوم بتحليل المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية والحصول علي النتائج وعرضها في شكل بسيط ومن مميزاته اماكنية اختيار كود التصميم و سهولة التعامل ودقة النتائج وامكانية الحصول منه علي تصميم للقطاعات وبالتالي اخراج نوتة حسابية واخيرا لوحات للتسليح والقطاعات .

البرنامج الثاني : SAP

وهو اختصار لكلمة struc .anal. prog وهو برنامج تحليل انشائي مثل البرنامج السابق وهو مميز جدا في تحليل خزانات المياه والصوامع واحمال الكباري الديناميكية كما انه يتميز بالسهولة والدقة في التصميم والتوافق مع معظم الكودات العالمية .

البرنامج الثالث : STAAD

وهو من اقوي البرامج ايضا في عملية التحليل الانشائي وهو مميز في حل المنشأت المعدنية واكثر ما يتميز به عن باقي البرامج النمطية او الخطوات الثابتة في الحل مما يعطي مرونة كبيرة للمستخدم في التعامل واخراج النتائج ويمكن مع اختيار كود التصميم ايضا .

البرنامج الرابع : SAFE

وهو من انتاج شركة CSI المنتجة لبرنامج الساب وهو يختص بتصميم وحل البلاطات واللبشة والاساسات بجميع انواعها لما فيه من امكانيات تتوافق مع العناصر السطحية او المسطحة لذا فان نتائجه تفضل في حالة البلاطات لما له من تخصص في ذلك المجال .

البرنامج الخامس : ETABS

وهو ايضا من انتاج شركة CSI المنتجة لبرنامجي الساب والسيف وهو متخصص في دراسة وتحليل المنشات العالية او TALL BUILDING ودراسة تاثير الاحمال الراسية والافقية علي المبني مثل الرياح والزلازل وتصميم العناصر الانشائية المكونة للنظام الانشائي مثل الحوائط والكور .

البرنامج السادس : CONCRETE BUILDING STRUCTURE 

وهو من انتاج شركة AUTODESK الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج الروبوت وهو برنامج متخصص ي حل المنشأت الخرسانية فقط كما يتناول تاثير الاحمال الافقية والراسية علي المبني كما انه يقوم بتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية مع امكانية ارسال النموذج الي برنامج الروبوت لتكملة الحل واخراج النتائج وتصميم القطاعات واخراج اللوح لها .

وسوف تجد المزيد من البرامج ومميزاتها علي هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151888.html


نرجو المتابعة​*​


----------



## baraka2003 (19 يناير 2010)

اسلوب حضرتك فوق الممتاز ربنا يبارك فيك بس انا لي طلب واتمني ان حضرتك تلبيه لو امكن ان حضرتك تشرح منشا استيل من البدايه بالطريقه اليدويه وببرامج الكمبيوتر المساعده ولك جزيل الشكر
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## last.gladiator (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل


----------



## abu_nazar (19 يناير 2010)

نحن نعجز عن تقديم الشكر فعلا يبشمهندس اتحفتنا بكل عذه الروائع وندعوا من الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك وفقط نطلب من حظرتك لو امكن امثلة في التصميم لاحد البرامج المهمة وهو الستاد وشكرا


----------



## م محمود شكارنه (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي ايمن مشكور جدا على المجهود الكبير. لي طلب عند حضرتك ياريت تشرح لنا مبنى كامل من الخرسانه يعني بلاطات واعمده وكميرات وكيفية تحويل الملف من الايتوكاد في robot لان شرح حضرتك فقط عن عناصر منفصله وانا بحاجه ماسه للشرح مبنى متكامل في برنامج robot وشكرا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (19 يناير 2010)

فكرة رائعة مهندس ايمن .......... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
ويا ريت توحيد المثال لكل البرامج لكي نقارن النتائج مع بعضها ومع الحل اليدوي للوصول الى ادق النتائج
وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## asmaa_asm (19 يناير 2010)

فكرة جديدة وجميلة وتمكن المهندس من معرفة الفروق بينها


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (19 يناير 2010)

اضم صوتي الى صوت محمود شكارنه 000فالمقارنة تاتي بعد ان نتعلم احد هذه البرامج باحتراف
واتكلم عن نفسي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر000مع فائق الامتنان


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة والمتابعة وانتظروني في الحلقات القادمة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الثانية*

الحلقة الثانية



http://www.multiupload.com/GZFPGMV14M



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

الحلقة الثالثة​ 


http://www.multiupload.com/M394TEGJIW​ 



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثانية
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/gzfpgmv14m
> 
> جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## essam-elkady (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (20 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة​
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/m394tegjiw​
> 
> جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مسعود الهنائي (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى انا متخصص في هندسة حفر ابار نفط (الهندسة الميكانيكية) 
ارجو ان افيد واستفيد من خبراتكم الهندسية الرساله القادمه سوف ابدا بتزيدكم بعلومات مهمه عن هندسة حفر ابار نفط


----------



## محمد 977 (20 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب


----------



## majdiotoom (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الرابعة*

الحلقة الرابعة


http://www.multiupload.com/7JV52RWPRS



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## oceangate (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي المهندس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وجاري رفع باقي الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الخامسة*

الحلقة الخامسة


http://www.multiupload.com/MZOLB5LTQ0



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الرابعة
> 
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/7jv52rwprs
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة
> 
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/mzolb5ltq0
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ma-tawa (20 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله عنك
من وين بتجيب هالافكار
وشقد آكلي شغل معك
الله يحميك ويقويك لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يناير 2010)

to the great man engineer Ayman Kandel
Many Many Many thanks for your real efforts
wishing for you full of success


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

*عناوين الدروس*

عناوين الدروس​ 

هذا كروكي لااهم الدروس ​ 




​ 

ارجو من المشرف اضافتها للمشاركة الاصلية​ 
وانتظروني في المزيد​


----------



## شادي يس (20 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> عناوين الدروس​
> 
> هذا كروكي لااهم الدروس ​
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## رمزي2009 (20 يناير 2010)

كلمة شكرا قليلة عن اي شي تقدمو وفي انتظار المزيد منك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2010)

الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> كلمة شكرا قليلة عن اي شي تقدمو وفي انتظار المزيد منك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


 

جزاكم الله خيرا علي تعاونك​


----------



## nawalid6 (21 يناير 2010)

الاخوة المهندسون نفتح نقطة للنقاش
هل من الافضل التركيز في برنامج واحد مع معرفة فكرة مبسطة عن باقي البرامج
ام تعلم كافة الرامج
انا شخصيا ركزت في مجموعة sap,etabs&safe
ارجو طرح الاراء في هذه النقطة


----------



## عبد الوارث (21 يناير 2010)

أرجو ان تعم الفائدة وتجيب عن سؤال أي البرامج أهم وأفضل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 يناير 2010)

البرنامج الاول : برنامج AUTODESK ROBOT STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS

برنامج روبوت او (robot) وهو برنامج التحليل الانشائي المعروف وهو يقوم بتحليل المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية والحصول علي النتائج وعرضها في شكل بسيط ومن مميزاته اماكنية اختيار كود التصميم و سهولة التعامل ودقة النتائج وامكانية الحصول منه علي تصميم للقطاعات وبالتالي اخراج نوتة حسابية واخيرا لوحات للتسليح والقطاعات .



البرنامج الثاني : SAP

وهو اختصار لكلمة struc .anal. prog وهو برنامج تحليل انشائي مثل البرنامج السابق وهو مميز جدا في تحليل خزانات المياه والصوامع واحمال الكباري الديناميكية كما انه يتميز بالسهولة والدقة في التصميم والتوافق مع معظم الكودات العالمية .



البرنامج الثالث : STAAD

وهو من اقوي البرامج ايضا في عملية التحليل الانشائي وهو مميز في حل المنشأت المعدنية واكثر ما يتميز به عن باقي البرامج النمطية او الخطوات الثابتة في الحل مما يعطي مرونة كبيرة للمستخدم في التعامل واخراج النتائج ويمكن مع اختيار كود التصميم ايضا .



البرنامج الرابع : SAFE

وهو من انتاج شركة CSI المنتجة لبرنامج الساب وهو يختص بتصميم وحل البلاطات واللبشة والاساسات بجميع انواعها لما فيه من امكانيات تتوافق مع العناصر السطحية او المسطحة لذا فان نتائجه تفضل في حالة البلاطات لما له من تخصص في ذلك المجال .




البرنامج الخامس : ETABS

وهو ايضا من انتاج شركة CSI المنتجة لبرنامجي الساب والسيف وهو متخصص في دراسة وتحليل المنشات العالية او TALL BUILDING ودراسة تاثير الاحمال الراسية والافقية علي المبني مثل الرياح والزلازل وتصميم العناصر الانشائية المكونة للنظام الانشائي مثل الحوائط والكور .



البرنامج السادس : CONCRETE BUILDING STRUCTURE 

وهو من انتاج شركة AUTODESK الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج الروبوت وهو برنامج متخصص ي حل المنشأت الخرسانية فقط كما يتناول تاثير الاحمال الافقية والراسية علي المبني كما انه يقوم بتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية مع امكانية ارسال النموذج الي برنامج الروبوت لتكملة الحل واخراج النتائج وتصميم القطاعات واخراج اللوح لها .



وسوف تجد المزيد من البرامج ومميزاتها علي هذا الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151888.html


نرجو المتابعة​


----------



## البرنس رامى (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة السادسة + الحلقة السابعة*


الحلقة السادسة



http://www.4shared.com/file/203677338/15e5f017/__online.html


الحلقة السابعة



httpwww.mediafire.comzahnztjn14m



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات

اسالكم الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء




​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة السادسة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/203677338/15e5f017/__online.html
> 
> ...



شفى الله والدتك وعافاها ومنحها الصحة والعافية

تمت الاضافة
ولكن هناك خطأ فى رابط الدرس السابع الميديافير

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة السابعة*


الحلقة السابعة


http://www.mediafire.com/?zahnztjn14m​ 


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الثامنة staad v 8*


الحلقة الثامنة staad v 8


http://www.multiupload.com/I0HDFN4A9C



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة السابعة
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zahnztjn14m​
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثامنة staad v 8
> 
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/i0hdfn4a9c
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## goldlion (22 يناير 2010)

موقع الملتى ابلود لا يعمل 

يرجى اعاده رفع الحلقات الاولى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله موقع multiupload عاد يعمل بصورة طبيعية والروابط جميعها يعمل


----------



## ag.nayel (23 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك 
وربنا يجعل كل الاعمال دى فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة التاسعة safe v12*

الحلقة التاسعة safe v12



http://www.mediafire.com/?ijrwnf1ljmn



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات

اسالكم صالح الدعاء
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة التاسعة safe v12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (23 يناير 2010)

الحلقة التاسعة safe v12

يوجد مشكله بالملف ولايفتح
ارجو اعاده تحميله مره اخرى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يناير 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> الحلقة التاسعة safe v12
> 
> يوجد مشكله بالملف ولايفتح
> ارجو اعاده تحميله مره اخرى



يوجد مشكلة فعلا تمت عند رفع الحلقة التاسعة فالملف لايقبل فك ضغطه
يرجى اعادة ضغط الحلقة التاسعة واعادة رفعها مرة أخرى 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## majdiotoom (23 يناير 2010)

موقع الملتى ابلود لا يعمل 
نرجو اعاده رفع الحلقه الثامنه على موقع اخر


----------



## aly ramadan (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور ونسأل الله الشفاء لوالدتك ولجميع مرضى المسلمين


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك

كم أتمنى أن ترفع جميع الحلقات على الميديافاير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة التاسعة safe v 12*


الحلقة التاسعة safe v 12


http://www.mediafire.com/?jmoqyzrzymj


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات


أسالكم صالح الدعاء




​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة العاشرة result of staad & safe*


الحلقة العاشرة result of staad & safe


http://www.mediafire.com/?cgjdmymzjek



*الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل*


*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm*


*وقد راجعت جميع الروابط وجميعها يعمل*




جاري رفع بقية الحلقات


اسالكم صالح الدعاء
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة التاسعة safe v 12
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jmoqyzrzymj
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة العاشرة result of staad & safe
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cgjdmymzjek
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (23 يناير 2010)

مجهود جبار يا بش مهندس ايمن

جزيت الف خير , بارك الله فيك

لو سمحت ممكن ترفع الحلقة التاسعة safe v 12

بجوده اعلي شويه عشان الصوره مش واضحه

شاكر جدا مجهودك الكبير


----------



## محمد 977 (24 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووور 
تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
خطوة رائعة و مباركة بإذن الله عزوجل
مشكوووووووووووووور 
تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## olma (24 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة التاسعة safe v 12​
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jmoqyzrzymj​
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الطيب ، لكن للمرة الثانية الملف لا يقبل الفك ‘ يرجى إعادة التحميل
نرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (24 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله بارك الله
والله يا مهندس أيمن أنه مهما كتبت من كلمات شكر وثناء فلن اوفيك حقك
وبعد متابعة الكم الهائل من الشروحات المتميزة ولبرامج غير مشروحة من قبل باللغة العربية
والآن نراك تتطرق لموضوع مهم جداً والشيق للمقانة بين برامج التصميم الإنشائي وهو موضوع كان يدور في بالي وبدأت في شرحك الررررائع والمتميز دوما لتضفي للساحة الهندسية كنزاً ثميناً وتاملت كم من الوقت والجهد تبذل لتخرج وتعد لنا هذه الشروحات الكثيرة والرائعة والمتميزة فأصبت بالذهول وقلت في نفسي لو انني متفرغ 24 ساعة لصعب علي عمل هذا حتى لو كنت املك المعلومات اللازمة
فقلت ليس أقل من الدعاء لك ولزملائك الذين يبذلون من أوقاتهم الثمينة ليفيدوا إخوانهم ويزكوا العلم الذي وهبهم الله سبحانه
فأسأل الله أن يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى وأن يبارك لك في وقتك وعلمك وألا يضيع جهدك وأن يجعلك من احب الناس إليه كما ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم للناس)
كتب الله اجرك ورفع قدرك وزادك علما وعملا
ووالله لقد دعوت لك في صلاتي أن يجزيك الله وزملائك الذين يفيدون إخوانهم خير الجزاء
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
أخوك المتابع والناشر لكل شروحاتك
م.عبدالرحمن
أبوعمر العمراني


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (24 يناير 2010)

ملحوظة مهندسنا القدير ان موقع *http://www.multiupload.com/ فيه مشكلة
*


----------



## ديار26 (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## abu_nazar (25 يناير 2010)

اللهم اشف انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاءك شفائا لايغادر سقما اللهم يغفر لك ولوالديك على هذا الجهد ان كلمة الشكر قليلة بحقك اتمنى ان يحذو حذوك الكثير ممن لديهم الخبرة وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك الذي هو صدقة لك الى يوم القيامة ان شاء الله


----------



## ديار26 (26 يناير 2010)

ممكن تغير موقع الرفع
http://www.multiupload.com/
الى غيره


----------



## MESHAL.A (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يشافي والدتك سبحانه قادرعلى كل شئ


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير مهندس ايمن ....لكن ارجو منك المساعدة حيث انني عندما اضغط على الرابط تظهر صفحة 
(MULTIUPlOAD.com)الرئيسية دون اي رابط للتحميل ارجو التوضيح لاني احب ان استفيد من المقارنة وجزاك الله الف خير مرة اخرى تقبل مروري


----------



## المهندس 518 (26 يناير 2010)

Thank you so much guy?that is terrific


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ويوفق لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 يناير 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> ما شاء الله بارك الله
> والله يا مهندس أيمن أنه مهما كتبت من كلمات شكر وثناء فلن اوفيك حقك
> وبعد متابعة الكم الهائل من الشروحات المتميزة ولبرامج غير مشروحة من قبل باللغة العربية
> والآن نراك تتطرق لموضوع مهم جداً والشيق للمقانة بين برامج التصميم الإنشائي وهو موضوع كان يدور في بالي وبدأت في شرحك الررررائع والمتميز دوما لتضفي للساحة الهندسية كنزاً ثميناً وتاملت كم من الوقت والجهد تبذل لتخرج وتعد لنا هذه الشروحات الكثيرة والرائعة والمتميزة فأصبت بالذهول وقلت في نفسي لو انني متفرغ 24 ساعة لصعب علي عمل هذا حتى لو كنت املك المعلومات اللازمة
> ...


 

جزيل الشكر علي الردود الجميلة اخي الحبيب


----------



## mhs_198481 (28 يناير 2010)

الرابط multiupload لايعمل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 يناير 2010)

جاري رفع كل الحلقات من علي multiupload الي mediafire


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 يناير 2010)

*رابط الحلقة الاولي*


رابط الحلقة الاولي


http://www.mediafire.com/?nttwzg14vgd


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الثانية*


الحلقة الثانية



http://www.mediafire.com/?o4zyijhmui2


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## مدني عام (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير(مدني عام)


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (28 يناير 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك
اللهم رب الناس أذهب عن والدة مهندسنا القدير أيمن قنديل الباس واشفها انت الشافي شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 يناير 2010)

*رابط للحلقات 3و4و5 مجمعة*


رابط للحلقات 3و4و5 مجمعة


http://www.mediafire.com/?zktzwmiyy0u


اسالكم صالح الدعاء
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الثامنة / staad v 8*

الحلقة الثامنة / staad v 8



http://www.mediafire.com/?yz2wg3wjmzj


انتظروني في المزيد

اسالكم صالح الدعاء

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> رابط الحلقة الاولي
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nttwzg14vgd
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثانية
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> رابط للحلقات 3و4و5 مجمعة
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zktzwmiyy0u
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثامنة / staad v 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

جاري رفع باقي الدروس


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

بانتظار المزيد


----------



## عبد الوارث (2 فبراير 2010)

شرح رائع للمميزات ومجهود مميز شكرا


----------



## struct-eng (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شيماءالمدني (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا رفاق
أريد شرح على مادة
Layer
في موضوع الأوتوكاد
وشكراً لأساتذتنا و جهودهم المبذوله


----------



## ابو_عصام (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور جداااااااااااا


----------



## شادي يس (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جداً

بعد اذنك لو تكرمت علينا واعدت رفع الحلقة الثامنة 

حيث أنه تم تنزيل الملف المضغوط من الميديا فاير ولكن هناك خطأ في فك الضغط مع العلم أن الملف المضغوط محمل بالكامل


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (3 فبراير 2010)

شادي يس قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور جداً
> 
> بعد اذنك لو تكرمت علينا واعدت رفع الحلقة الثامنة
> 
> حيث أنه تم تنزيل الملف المضغوط من الميديا فاير ولكن هناك خطأ في فك الضغط مع العلم أن الملف المضغوط محمل بالكامل


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزى الله خيرا المهندس أيمن على مجهوداته الجبارة وقد واجهتني نفس المشكلة في فك الضغط ووجدت الحل بدون ما نتعب المهندس ايمن وفقه الله لإعادة الرفع وهو 
* برنامج Portable Recovery Toolbox for RAR
وستجده موجود مع شرحه في الموضوع التالي على ملتقانا المتميز
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148414.html
*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 فبراير 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزى الله خيرا المهندس أيمن على مجهوداته الجبارة وقد واجهتني نفس المشكلة في فك الضغط ووجدت الحل بدون ما نتعب المهندس ايمن وفقه الله لإعادة الرفع وهو
> *برنامج portable recovery toolbox for rar
> وستجده موجود مع شرحه في الموضوع التالي على ملتقانا المتميز
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148414.html*


 

جزاك الله كل خير علي تلك الكلمات الرقيقة


----------



## احمد العدل (3 فبراير 2010)

بجد انا مش لاقى كلام يعبر عن اعجابى بحضرتك متمنيا من الله ان يزيدك بالعلم والمعرفة يوما بعد يوم


----------



## سارية عثمان (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## مؤيد قداره (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## engmohamad (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الشرح الرائع


----------



## المهندس 518 (5 فبراير 2010)

ارجو ان تصحح حالة الحمولة في مثالك الخاص بالستاد و السيف،حيث حكمت ان السيف ادق من الستاد برو في حين عندما اخترت النتائج في ستاد ووجدتها 3.00 نسيت ان تبدل حالة الحمولة الى ultimate .


----------



## ENG F (6 فبراير 2010)

thannnnnnnks


----------



## azeez3500 (8 فبراير 2010)

تسلم علي المقارنة الرائعة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد العماد (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم بش مهندس/ ايمن قنديل وتقبل تحياتي الحارة لك خاصة ولكل من اسهم في نشر العلم عامة 
والله تعودت ان اجد ضالتي عندك لقد استفدت منك بشكل كبير من محاضراتك السابقة وخاصة في برنامج الايتابس 
فلك مني الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
وأسال من الله القدير ان يعطيك كل ما تطلب انه سميع الدعاء وأن يشفي كل امراضك ويجعلك واهلك في صحه ورخاء 
وأن يشفي والدتك من كل الامراض , لانها انجبت شخصا احبه كل الناس , اللهم اامين .


----------



## على فؤاد محمود (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم اللة خير وجعل علمكم سببا ان شاء اللة فى شفاء من تعبت وسهرت لتجعلنا نستفيد من علمكم شفاها اللة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 فبراير 2010)

احمد العدل قال:


> بجد انا مش لاقى كلام يعبر عن اعجابى بحضرتك متمنيا من الله ان يزيدك بالعلم والمعرفة يوما بعد يوم


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب انتظرني في المزيد قريبا جدا


----------



## Yousif Kareem (10 فبراير 2010)

*اقتراح*

شكرا للكاتب وشكرا للموقع. ولكني افضل وأقترح من ادارة الموقع ازالة شرط أن يكون هناك عشرة ردود من قبل المشتركين.


----------



## ST.ENG (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي احمد محمد (13 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم 
محتاج تعليم برنامج ساب او ايتاب ع شكل بي دي اف ارجوكم مساعدتي بسرعة تكفون


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (13 فبراير 2010)

*راجع الروابط المرفقة*



علي احمد محمد قال:


> سلام عليكم
> محتاج تعليم برنامج ساب او ايتاب ع شكل بي دي اف ارجوكم مساعدتي بسرعة تكفون



*بعض الكتب باللغة العربية لشرح برنامج sap2000

* *تعلم برنامج Etab* 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143540.html

*
*كتاب لتعليم برنامج etab
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180218.html


*


----------



## Eng-Abdullah (14 فبراير 2010)

الف شكرا والله يشفي والدتك شفاء عا اجل غير اجل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ديار26 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف الف خير
بس الحلقة الثامنة من الشروحات تعمل الى النصف
ممكن تحميلها من جديد يا استاذ قنديل
بانتظار الرد


----------



## geniusnsm (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه وفضله


----------



## ROZE1 (27 فبراير 2010)

جناب الاست اذ ايمن المحترم اي البرنامجين افضل staadام sap ولك خالص شكري


----------



## eng.yoka (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك في حياتك و عملك

لي تعليق على الحلقة الثامنة
اما ان الملف لا يكمل فك الضغط
او كما قال العضو


ديار26 قال:


> جزاك الله الف الف خير
> بس الحلقة الثامنة من الشروحات تعمل الى النصف
> ممكن تحميلها من جديد يا استاذ قنديل
> بانتظار الرد



نرجو من المهندس ايمن او من اي شخص حمل الحلقة و تعمل عنده جيدا ان يعيد رفعها حتى تكتمل الفائدة
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.yoka (1 مارس 2010)

لقد قمت باعادة تحميل الحلقة من سرفر مختلف من ميجا ابلود واشتغلت الحلقة الثامنة معي تمام حتى نهايتها كاملة
يظهر ان المشكلة في الملف المرفوع على mediafire
من تقابله مشكلة مع الملف الثامن يعيد تجميله من سرفر مختلف و ان شاء الله تعمل جيدا


----------



## eng2007_sh (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمهندس: ايمن ...
جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات يوجد لديا سؤال ما هو افضل برنامج لحساب مقاومة ابواب معدنيه (جراجات و هناجر الطائرات) للرياح وكذلك حساب الدفلكشن للابواب لاني اعمل في مصنع للابواب المعدنيه والاستشاري يطلب تقديم مقاومه هذه للرياح سرعتها 130كم/س. وهل برنامج staad يحل هذا الموضوع وهل لديك شرح لطريق الحل سواء بالقوانين الرياضيه او بالبرنامج الهندسيه ارجو الرد منك م/ ايمن ..............ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alvdivua (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الف شكر ولكن الحلقة السادسة ممكن تنزلها في موقع الميديا فاير لأن موقع الفورشير ما يشتغل عندنا 
وعفوا على الطلبات التي تغرد خارج السرب


----------



## boushy (5 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل*


----------



## mrtaha (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## qazz1977 (6 مارس 2010)

الف شكرا على هذا الابداع المتجدد وبارك الله فيك ولا تحرمنا من جديدك كما عودتنا يا استاذ
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:
​


----------



## qazz1977 (7 مارس 2010)

بس ممكن اعادة تحميل الحلقة الثامنة على *mediafire لان هنالك مشكة
*


----------



## كمال محمد (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله بن عمر (13 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير يا هندسة*

جزاك الله خير والله ده عمل ممتاز من أخ فاضل ربنا يزيدك علم وهداية وانا كنت فعلا لحاجة لهذه الدروس
ولم أجدها عندى فى السعدية والحمد لله ربنا رزقنى هذة الدروس القيمة ربنا يجزيك خير يا مهندس أيمن


----------



## abu Habib (5 مايو 2010)

1000 شكر


----------



## the poor to god (5 مايو 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## yamevojo (15 مايو 2010)

نعجز عن تقديم الشكر فعلا يا بشامهندس


----------



## محمودشمس (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعلفية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## qssder (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور جدااااا


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وأفادنا بك وافادك بعملك


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس/عصام العوض (18 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا هندسه وربنا يبارك في والدتك ويشفيها يارب 

نرجوا مثال ستيل كامل بورتال فريم


----------



## ahmed arfa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك في استكمال الدورة


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روعة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmed arfa قال:


> ربنا يوفقك في استكمال الدورة





محمود جعفرى قال:


> روعة





the poor to god قال:


> خير الناس انفعهم للناس بارك الله فيك





yamevojo قال:


> نعجز عن تقديم الشكر فعلا يا بشامهندس





محمودشمس قال:


> بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعلفية





eng ma7moud قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك





qssder قال:


> مشكوور جدااااا





eng.m.abdo قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وأفادنا بك وافادك بعملك





ahmed arfa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





المهندس/عصام العوض قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا هندسه وربنا يبارك في والدتك ويشفيها يارب
> 
> نرجوا مثال ستيل كامل بورتال فريم




_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## eng/waleed (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس على ما تقدمه لكل المهندسين حقيقة انت متميز واتمنى ان تواصل ابداعك والله انا بدعيلك لما بتفرج
فيديوهاتك 
ليا طلب عندك يابشمهندس ياريت تشرح مثال لمبنى يكون فيه الكور (المصعد) موجود فى قلب السلم وتشرح فيه كيفية توصيف الكور لانى عارف انى بحذف البلاطه من السلم وبحمل احمالها على كمرات السلم ومش عارف اوصف الكور لو هو داخل السلم وياريت يابشمهندس تهتم ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## kobe21 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شيء رائع هدا الدي تقدمه ,ربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng md (4 يناير 2011)

انا نفسي لما اتخرج اكون افضل مصمم مدني 
ياريت تقولولي ايه البرامج الي اخدها عشان احقق ذلك


----------



## eng md (4 يناير 2011)

ياريت الرد السريع


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (14 يناير 2011)

الحلقه السادسه التحميل لا يكتمل نرجو رفعها على الميديا فير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو اعادة رفع الحلقة السادسة على الميديافاير كونها كبيرة الحجم فعند انقطاع النت يذهب كل شيء في مهب الريح و نعيد نحمل من جديد


----------



## bboumediene (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## ابورنيم (26 يناير 2011)

يا صباح الخير يا هندسة
يا ليت تشرح لبشة بالسيف
و كيفية ادخال جهد التربة بالبرنامج و ما هي المعاملات التي نحتاجها لتعديل جهد التربة المدخل بالبرنامج


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## rayanove (15 مارس 2011)

ربي يحفظك و يوفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## المظفر2 (23 مارس 2011)

*مشكوووور*​


----------



## asae (1 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة الحلقة رقم 8 نرجو اعادة رفعها علي الفورشير حتي تكمل الفائدة من الدورة رجاءا. ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## porto (26 أبريل 2011)

مجهودك رائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## akouti_angham (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليكو بجد على المجهود الرائع ده ربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## م/محمد علي البناء (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بدايه اعرب عن شكري الكبير للشيخ المهندسن ايمن قنديل على اسهاماته العديدة والتي نستفيد منها طوال الوقت ونرجو منه ان يظل منار وقدوة لجميع الزملاء
ثانيا بخصوص المقارنه بين نتائج برامج التصميم برنامج السيف والاستاد برو فهناك ملاحظه اود ذكرها 
هي ان برنامج السيف يقوم بادخال الوزن الذاتي للمنشاءة اتوماتيكيا الى المعطيات بعكس برنامج الاستاد برو فيجب تحديد ذلك له وبعده تطلع النتائج متقاربة جدا جدا حيث الفارق يصبح صغيرا جدا وضمن المسموح به وهو ما يدل على دقة البرانامجين


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (12 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير والإعزاز لأستاذنا المهندس أيمن قنديل ,وننتظر جديدك


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (13 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع مشكور يا غالى


----------



## BESO222 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## saadmuhsen (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
بس الحلقة الثامنة عندما تنزيل و تفك الضغط يسير عليه انكسار اي انه لا يفتح فيه خلل
ياريت لو وضحت و سويت حلقة كاملة


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (5 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (24 أبريل 2012)

​_*كل الشكر والتقدير والإعزاز لأستاذنا المهندس أيمن قنديل ,وننتظر جديدك*_

_*واضم صوتي لأخي saadmuhsen حيث ان الحلقه الثامنه نرجو اعادة رفعها لأنه لايكتمل فك الضغط .*_


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 مايو 2012)

جزاككم الله خيرا


----------



## وصفي خليل (26 يوليو 2012)

*فكرة رائعة مهندس ايمن .......... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
و جزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## وصفي خليل (26 يوليو 2012)

الي جميع الاخوة الكرام
كل عام و جميعكم بخير و تقبل الله صيامكم


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (28 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ....لو سمحت رابط الحلقه الثامنه اما نزله واجى افكه بيقولى الملف خطا


----------



## باسندوة (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يخليك ياباشا مهندس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------



## ashraf_elrefaey (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ....لو سمحت رابط الحلقه الثامنه اما نزله واجى افكه بيقولى الملف خطا


----------



## zine eddine (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eza (25 ديسمبر 2012)

فضلا رفع المحاضرة الثامنة على رابط آخر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mory (27 يناير 2013)

بجد ربنا يكرمك ويجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك ويرحمك ويرحم والديك ويجزيك عنا كل خبر


----------



## mory (27 يناير 2013)

بعد اذن حضرتك يا بشمهندس ممكن الحلقه السادسة برفع الميديا فير عشان مش عارفه احملها بالفورشير ولك كل الشكر


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------



## محمد على هندسه (27 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (6 يونيو 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------



## مينا نارمر (22 أغسطس 2013)

باشمهندس ايمن الحلقه الثامنه لاتعمل الملف غير كامل ( على الميديافير الرابط التانى مش بعرف اتعامل معاه ) ارجوك نزل الحلقه دى تانى بسرعه و شكرا و ربنا يجازيك خيرا انشالله


----------



## khaled murgan (28 أغسطس 2014)

بعض الروابط لاتعمل بعد تحميلها مثل الرقم 8 و 10
ولكنه جهد طيب


----------



## kingstone1 (28 أغسطس 2014)

Thanks


----------



## محمود علام (29 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل​


----------

